# Ca-senior gold. Ret. X male in san diego, ca!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

MURPHY 
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14954735&mtf=1
Golden Retriever [Mix]
Large Senior Male Dog Pet ID: A1312389 Printer friendly Email a friend Enlarge photo More About MURPHYMy fur color is gold and I think I am quite good looking if I say so myself. My estimated age is about 12 years old. My ID number is A1312389. My neck tag says C323. Seniors need loving homes too. My Contact InfoSan Diego County Department of Animal Services 
San Diego, CA 
619-236-4250 
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14954735&mtf=1

[email protected] <[email protected]>
*
MURPHY

San Diego County Department of Animal Services
San Diego, CA
619-236-4250 
[email protected] *

see more pets
http://www.petfinder.com/shelterSearch/shelterSearch.cgi?shelterid=CA978

**I EMLD. Steve Harlin.


----------

